
Planet Money: When Reagan Broke the Unions - smacktoward
https://www.npr.org/2019/12/13/788002965/episode-958-when-reagan-broke-the-unions
======
RickJWagner
Ronald Reagan was somewhat looked down upon for his acting background when he
first ran against Jimmy Carter.

Carter (who I believe to be a good man, but not a great president) presided
over a poor economy. Reagan turned it around in his first term using
unorthodox methods called "Reaganomics".

Reagan's ideas supercharged the American economy, making him enormously
popular. He won re-election with 49 states, missing only the home state of his
opponent. (Reagan did not campaign in Minnesota, he said it wouldn't be
sporting to do so.)

------
strict9
>a strike that changed the trajectory of American labor.

It sure did. Tangentially related or not, it's been 40 years of a widening gap
between the wealthy and non-wealthy, labor's share vs. investors' share, the
cost of tuition, and many more.

------
prolonge
I thought it said "plant money" at first glance and thought there was about to
be a cs:go metaphor about the whole team getting money from the action of one
player.

